# Vehicles



## looneytuner54 (May 22, 2008)

Does it matter what year a vechicle is to bring it into Mexico?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may bring your car into Mexico regardless of year. Just be sure you have proof of ownership, registration, title, etc. in the same name as the driver and the owner/driver's major credit card. You will get a temporary importation sticker and documents (guard them carefully) and you must have them removed by 'aduana' when you leave Mexico. If you are on an FMT tourist permit, you may not leave Mexico without your vehicle. When you get an FM3 visa, you may come and go without the vehicle but, eventually, you must remove it from Mexico according to your bond posted by credit card.


----------



## bigmutt (Aug 5, 2008)

you don't in fact need the permanent title or registration to the vehicle but you do need some proof of ownership and temporary registration, like invoice from the dealer. Also you don't need credit card for the bond but with out it you'll have to leave a cash bond of $100 to $300, depending on the age of the car.
The easiest way is to go online and do your application and payment there, then print out the result or at least remember the folio number you're given, and give that to Aduana at your crossing point.


----------



## AdrianR (Sep 19, 2008)

Of course, if you mean 'bring' as in 'personally import for regularization with Mexican plates and sale' then it will need to be more than 10 years old. The roads from the US border are always full of trains of towed vehicles, heading south, with just such vehicles.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Those 'trains of cars' are owned by Mexicans, not expats, and many are transiting their way to the Guatamalan market. An expat may not sell his imported, foreign registered vehicle in Mexico at any time, unless it is nationalized. Nationalizing a vehicle is not easy, especially for an expat, and is expensive; usually more than it is worth. The drivers of those 'trains of cars' have connections if they are to be sold in Mexico & that can only be done during certain 'open windows' (there hasn't been one in a long time) or under certain circumstances for returning Mexicans who were previous residents of the USA. So, for expats, don't plan on ever selling a vehicle in Mexico; even for parts. When you import it, you agree to remove it from Mexico and that applies even if you wreck it and it won't run any more.


----------



## bigmutt (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm on my 4th "temporarily imported" car here in Mexico, during the past 7 years, and it surprises me that I'm constantly being approached by local mexican residents to sell them my car (or in one case, van) . Twice it's been policemen.
Yes, I know that people here "have ways" of getting them nationalized and legalized, but it really must be easy, judging by how many folks ask me if I'm interested.
I was tempted once but drove it up to the U.S. and sold it for a lot less than I could have gotten here. 
Sometimes I think it's because I keep my car in such excellent condition but that can't account for all the offers; 
Got any ideas why? 
Is it pretty easy for locals with connections to get the paperwork through?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Most Mexicans aren't aware of the restrictions on expat owners of temporarily imported vehicles. Even so, some will gladly buy your vehicle and drive it, unregistered; maybe even with your plates. If they kill someone, guess who the target of the investigation and damages will be? YOU! Why? Because it is illegal for you to allow a Mexican to drive your car without you in the vehicle. Of course, it is illegal for you to sell the car, so that is no defense. Also, since the imported car remains tied to you, your passport and your FM3, etc., you would be unable to bring in another vehicle from outside of Mexico.
So, the onus is on you, not on some Mexican national who might convince you to sell.


----------



## philgib (Sep 20, 2008)

Older than 10-years old cars in the state of Chihuahua are dirt cheap because import taxes to import a car which is more than 10 year from the USA are extremely cheap.

The import tax invoice, which shows the tax paid, is called "pedimento", and can be used as the original invoice in order to obtain a mexican plate.

I have a 1995 convertible Mustang which went through that process 2 years ago. Some mexican micro-companies are specialised in purchasing these cars for nothing in the US at auctions, then import them, and sell a bit more expensive in Mexico with a mexican plate for a quick profit.

I paid for it 28 000 pesos, and it has been running just fine, eventhough I
found this car to have lots of cheapo plastics which die now and then.

So a FM3 holder with a 10-years car or older may work on an official importation rather than a temporary importation at the mexican customs. Looks more healthy to me.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, there are 'special rules' for border states, like Sonora, Baja California, etc. However, most expats are located in the colonial cities or at Lake Chapala, etc. I do know that it isn't easy to change plates from one Mexican state to another. There are even more 'special rules' for 'La Frontera'.
An expat would probably have to buy the imported car in Mexico and should realize that only NAFTA cars can be imported. I have a Nissan, built in Japan, which I can never nationalize, for example.
NAFTA cars are those built in Canada, USA or Mexico. There are exceptions and yet more special rules for classic antique vehicles, I think.
I also think that the NAFTA rules regarding age of the vehicle will take another 'jump' by the first of the year.


----------



## Namaste (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok, what about expats purchasing a vehicle here in GDL; what do we need in order to get it plated/registered?


----------



## philgib (Sep 20, 2008)

RVgringo, you are right about special laws concerning the "zona fronterizada". 

Nevertheless, I was talking about the whole state of CHihuahua. I bought a car in Chihuahua ( a Nissan pick-up) when living in Playa del Carmen, and I just changed the plates in Quintana Roo plates. That was quite easy. The trip was long but beautiful (3500 km). All I needed in QUintana Roo was the original invoice endorsed at th back buy the previous owner and a paper from Chihuahua State confirming that any payment regarding this car in Chihuahua has always be fullfilled.

On your next trip to Texas, on your way back, you can always buy a cheap car in Chihuahua and use it or sell in Chapala  You may even make some $$$

On the Chihuahua government site, you are able to see by typing in the plate of the car whether any payment or fine is still due. Fast and easy. It is also maybe the case in Jalisco.

Thanks for the Nafta rule, I did not know about it.

Philgib


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for the information, Phil. That does sound easier than the stories I have heard from folks who have moved from other states in Mexico. As everywhere, the auto regulations are unique to each Mexican state. 

My main concern is to advise folks in the USA against planning to sell their temporarily imported vehicle in Mexico. Many don't know that it is prohibited. Insurance companies also frown upon nationalized vehicles for fear that they may be 'chocolates' (cars that have a suspicious chain of ownership/importation) and many refuse to provide full coverage for them.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

*Buying a car in Guadalajara*



Namaste said:


> Ok, what about expats purchasing a vehicle here in GDL; what do we need in order to get it plated/registered?


My experience has been that you need proof of residence, in the form of a utility bill in your name, a letter from your 'palacio municipal' certifying your residency, or a copy of your lease, if you rent.
Of course, you will need to show your passport and your immigration document.
Depending on the dealer, you will have to inquire about using a personal check, wire transfer, credit/debit card or cash. Frankly, cash is king and solves the problem of bank fees, wire fees, exchange rate fluctuations, etc. The key is to ask first and lock in the price.
I do recommend that you deal with a reputable new car dealer if you aren't fluent or familiar with mechanics. Most of them will have a few good used cars on the lot and they will stand behind them. In small used car lots or auto tianquis, you are on your own.
These dealers will take care of getting plates, maybe even insurance, for your newly purchased vehicle. It may take a day, or three, and then you can pick up the car or they may deliver it to your home, as they did our new Smart Car.


----------

